# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان برگزاری کنکور اول در هر سال تحصیلی مشخص شد : اواخر دی ماه

## reza333

*طبق مصاحبه ی خبرگزار ایرنا ، معاون امور آزمون های سازمان سنجش خاطرنشان کرد: آزمون سراسری سال آینده در دو نوبت همانند روال گذشته برگزار می شود که نوبت اول در هفته آخر دی ماه و نوبت دوم در تیرماه خواهد بود.

لینک اصل مصاحبه :
**نتایج اولیه کنکور هفته آینده اعلام می‌شود/آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۲ در دو نوبت دی و تیرماه*

*
به نظر کنکور اول 1402 ، اخر دی ماه همین امسال برگزار میشه .*

----------


## WickedSick

هرچند که عنوان تاپیک اشتباهه(کنکور دوم تیر ماه میشه :Yahoo (4): )
ولی، واقعا نمیدونم با این کار چه سودی عاید مردم میشه. اشتباه پشت اشتباهه
الان هیچکس واقعا نمیدونه
کنکوری بنده خدا نمیدونه چجور باید بخونه
آموزش پرورش نمیدونه چجور باید درسو چلو ببره
من مشاور نمیدونم چجور برنامه بریزم
واقعا چرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza333

> هرچند که عنوان تاپیک اشتباهه(کنکور دوم تیر ماه میشه)
> ولی، واقعا نمیدونم با این کار چه سودی عاید مردم میشه. اشتباه پشت اشتباهه
> الان هیچکس واقعا نمیدونه
> کنکوری بنده خدا نمیدونه چجور باید بخونه
> آموزش پرورش نمیدونه چجور باید درسو چلو ببره
> من مشاور نمیدونم چجور برنامه بریزم
> واقعا چرا


*در حقیقت اره باید به کنکور دی گفت کنکور اول  ولی در عموم چون همیشه کنکور تیر بوده ، کنکور تیر میشه کنکور اول و اصلی و کنکوری که از حالا بخاد برقرار بشه میشه کنکور دوم . مثلا توی این کنکور دی فکر کنم دانش اموزای دوازدهم نتونن شرکت کنن چون سوابق تحصیلی نهایی دوازدهم شون خرداد سال بعدش میاد .

*

----------


## WickedSick

> *در حقیقت اره باید به کنکور دی گفت کنکور اول  ولی در عموم چون همیشه کنکور تیر بوده ، کنکور تیر میشه کنکور اول و اصلی و کنکوری که از حالا بخاد برقرار بشه میشه کنکور دوم . مثلا توی این کنکور دی فکر کنم دانش اموزای دوازدهم نتونن شرکت کنن چون سوابق تحصیلی نهایی دوازدهم شون خرداد سال بعدش میاد .
> 
> *


درست میگین.
حالا اصلا تکلیف بودجه بندی چجوریاس؟ کسی میدونه این به چه شکله  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## R64

الان تکلیف ما دوازدهمیا چی میشه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza333

> درست میگین.
> حالا اصلا تکلیف بودجه بندی چجوریاس؟ کسی میدونه این به چه شکله


*بدیهیه  تعداد سوالات هر درس توی کنکور زیاد تر و سوالات سخت هم بیشتر میشه .  

ولی احتمالا کنکور دی فقط پشت کنکوریا میتونن شرکت کنن .

حاجی کلاس کنکور دروس عمومی خیلی به حاشیه میرن . چون حداقل پشت کنکوریا تمام توانشون رو خواهند گذاشت که دی ماه کنکور خوبی بدن و همه ی توان رو میزارن برای دروس اختصاصی که احتمالا از حالا سخت تر هم میشه با بحث حذف درسای عمومی از کنکور . از بهمن کم کم استارت خواهند زد برای عمومی ها .*

----------


## reza333

> *طبق روال گذشته ؟!!!!!!!!!!  کجای گذشته دو تا کنکور در سال برگزار میشد ؟ چرتی بیش نگفته چون اگر آخر دی ماه کنکور برگزار بشه چطوری برای ورودی بهمن نتایج اعلام بشه ؟*


*
میدونی قرار نیست برای مهر و بهمن جدا کنکور بگیرن .
دو تا کنکور هر سال برگزار میشه ولی گفتن نتایج نهایی در شهریور اعلام میشه .
**پور عباس چند بار گفته سنجش یعنی ازمون ممکنه حتی به سالی 5 ، 6 تا کنکور هم برسه ، نتیجه دو کنکور رو به سنجش به دلخواه خودت اعلام میکنی و این نتایج تا دو سال مورد قبوله ، یه چیزی تو مایه های  دانشگاههای خارجی .....  ولی پذیرش هر سال فقط یک باره و در شهریور قبولیا اعلام میشن . به قول خودش سنجش چند بار خواهد بود ولی پذیرش فقط یکبار . * *چه برای ورودی مهر و چه برای ورودی بهمن ، مثل همین کنکور فعلی .

**اگر بخان دو کنکور مستقل برای ورودی مهر و ورودی بهمن بگیرن یه بدی خیلی بزرگ داره که ظرفیت پذیرش هر کنکور نسبت به الان نصف میشه یعنی قبولی خیلی سخت میشه .*

----------


## Metanoia

الان تکلیف زیرگروه ها چی میشه 
زمین شناسی الان دیگه باید جدی گرفته شه ؟

----------


## Arnold

> الان تکلیف زیرگروه ها چی میشه 
> زمین شناسی الان دیگه باید جدی گرفته شه ؟


بله تا این لحظه زمین =زیست=ریاضی=فیزیک =شیمی!

----------


## ArweNN

چقدر درسته این خبر؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza333

> چقدر درسته این خبر؟


*والا از عنوان این مصاحبه در خبرگزاری که اصل لینکش رو در پست اول گذاشتم و مطلبی که مسئول سنجش در این مصاحبه گفته ، بیشتر این جور برداشت میشه که دی همین امسال کنکور اول 1402 رو در پیش داریم.*

----------


## Niki - 402

واقن کاراشون مسخره و خنده داره
خودشونو این مغزای فندقیشون :/

----------


## _Dawn_

یعنی ضرایب هر 5 درس اختصاصی هم برابر میشه؟!

----------


## S.akbari

نه بچه ها کنکور دوم هر سال تو تیر و دی خود اون سال برگزار میشه یعنی از ۱۴۰۲ تیر ودی اون سال ۱۴۰۱ که جزوش حساب نمیشه از ۱۴۰۲ این کارو میکنن بعد طبق روال سال های قبلی؟دقیقا یعنی چی؟اینا که زدن کنکور رو از بیخ تغییر دادن کجاش طبق روال قبلیه؟

----------


## Hans_Landa

*چه خر تو خریه*  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## elhameli

> نه بچه ها کنکور دوم هر سال تو تیر و دی خود اون سال برگزار میشه یعنی از ۱۴۰۲ تیر ودی اون سال ۱۴۰۱ که جزوش حساب نمیشه از ۱۴۰۲ این کارو میکنن بعد طبق روال سال های قبلی؟دقیقا یعنی چی؟اینا که زدن کنکور رو از بیخ تغییر دادن کجاش طبق روال قبلیه؟


سلام
طبق روال قبلی، یعنی کنکور 1402 مثل کنکور 1401 کاغذی برگزار میشه ! سال 1403 کنکور هوشمند و الکترونیکی میشه !!

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام
> طبق روال قبلی، یعنی کنکور 1402 مثل کنکور 1401 کاغذی برگزار میشه ! سال 1403 کنکور هوشمند و الکترونیکی میشه !!


باشه الکترونیکی شونم میبینیم یه مصوبه نوشتن هیچیش معلوم نیست تقریبا ۹ ماه مونده به کنکور همه بلاتکلیفن اینا واسه ۰۳ الکترونیکی کردن تو کاغذی موندن....وافعا که....

----------


## reza333

> نه بچه ها کنکور دوم هر سال تو تیر و دی خود اون سال برگزار میشه یعنی از ۱۴۰۲ تیر ودی اون سال ۱۴۰۱ که جزوش حساب نمیشه از ۱۴۰۲ این کارو میکنن بعد طبق روال سال های قبلی؟دقیقا یعنی چی؟اینا که زدن کنکور رو از بیخ تغییر دادن کجاش طبق روال قبلیه؟


*این حرف کاملا منطقیه ولی یه مشکلی داره .  همیشه دانش اموزای دوازدهمی ملاک کنکور هستن نه فارغ التحصیلا .  خب اینکه کنکور 1402 ، کنکور اولش تیر 1402 باشه و کنکور دومش هم دی ماه 1402 ، کاملا منطقیه و این یعنی* *دانش اموزای دوازدهمی امسال که ملاک و مرجع کنکور سال 1402 هستن**  ، سال 1402  هم کنکور تیر وهم کنکور دی شرکت میکنن. ا**ین میشه رسما برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال برای کنکوریهای 1402** ولی 
ولی یه مشکلی داره ، اون کنکور دومی که دی بخان شرکت کنن دیگه ارزشی برای همون سالشون نداره ، یعنی اقا شهریور 1402 نتایج اعلام شده و قبولیا ماه مهر دانشگاه ثبت نام کردن و رفتن.  حالا شما بیای دی ماه 1402 یه کنکور از پشت کنکوریا بگیری چه فایده ای داره برای قبولی در همون سال ؟ هیچی... این جا هم باید وایستی تا تیر سال 1403  بیاد احتمالا اون کنکور رو هم  شرکت کنی و به هر حال تا شهریور 1403  همچنان بلاتکلیفی با اینکه دی ماه 1402 هم رفتی کنکور دادی ولی تا شهریور 1403 از بلاتکلیفی در نمیای .
**اگر این جور باشه ، یعنی دانش اموزا هر سال باید همون کنکور اول یعنی کنکور تیر قال قضیه رو بکنن و مهر وارد دانشگاه بشن ، عملا کنکور دی کنکور پشت کنکوریاست*

----------


## S.akbari

> *این حرف کاملا منطقیه ولی یه مشکلی داره .  همیشه دانش اموزای دوازدهمی ملاک کنکور هستن نه فارغ التحصیلا .  خب اینکه کنکور 1402 ، کنکور اولش تیر 1402 باشه و کنکور دومش هم دی ماه 1402 ، کاملا منطقیه و این یعنی* *دانش اموزای دوازدهمی امسال که ملاک و مرجع کنکور سال 1402 هستن**  ، سال 1402  هم کنکور تیر وهم کنکور دی شرکت میکنن. این میشه برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال ولی 
> ولی یه مشکلی داره ، اون کنکور دومی که دی بخان شرکت کنن دیگه ارزشی برای همون سالشون نداره ، یعنی اقا شهریور 1402 نتایج اعلام شده و قبولیا ماه مهر دانشگاه ثبت نام کردن.  حالا شما بیای دی ماه 1402 یه کنکور از پشت کنکوریا بگیری چه فایده ای داره برای قبولی در همون سال ؟ هیچی... این جا هم باید وایستی تا تیر سال 1403  بیاد احتمالا اون کنکور رو هم  شرکت کنی و به هر حال تا شهریور 1403  همچنان بلاتکلیفی با اینکه دی ماه 1402 هم رفتی کنکور دادی ولی تا شهریور 1403 از بلاتکلیفی در نمیای .*


خب اتفاقا به خاطر همین که دوازدهمی ها الویتن این حرفو میزنن چون اگر بهمن امسال کنکور بگیرن دوازدهمی ها با کدوم دیپلم وسوابق تحصیلی کنکور بدن؟پس ۱۴۰۲ تیر و دی برگزار میشه چون اگر بخوان دی ۰۱ برگزار کنن که ۱۴۰۱ هم مشمول طرح شده برای ۱۴۰۲ دو تا ورودی دارن یکی ترم مهر یکی ترم بهمن نه این که مهر سال بعد کنکور دومیه ۱۴۰۲ بره دانشگاه البته نتیجه تا ۲ سال معتبره

----------


## loading

> *این حرف کاملا منطقیه ولی یه مشکلی داره .  همیشه دانش اموزای دوازدهمی ملاک کنکور هستن نه فارغ التحصیلا .  خب اینکه کنکور 1402 ، کنکور اولش تیر 1402 باشه و کنکور دومش هم دی ماه 1402 ، کاملا منطقیه و این یعنی* *دانش اموزای دوازدهمی امسال که ملاک و مرجع کنکور سال 1402 هستن**  ، سال 1402  هم کنکور تیر وهم کنکور دی شرکت میکنن. این میشه برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال ولی 
> ولی یه مشکلی داره ، اون کنکور دومی که دی بخان شرکت کنن دیگه ارزشی برای همون سالشون نداره ، یعنی اقا شهریور 1402 نتایج اعلام شده و قبولیا ماه مهر دانشگاه ثبت نام کردن.  حالا شما بیای دی ماه 1402 یه کنکور از پشت کنکوریا بگیری چه فایده ای داره برای قبولی در همون سال ؟ هیچی... این جا هم باید وایستی تا تیر سال 1403  بیاد احتمالا اون کنکور رو هم  شرکت کنی و به هر حال تا شهریور 1403  همچنان بلاتکلیفی با اینکه دی ماه 1402 هم رفتی کنکور دادی ولی تا شهریور 1403 از بلاتکلیفی در نمیای .*


یعنی دو بار کنکور میدن و یه بار انتخاب رشته؟ اینجوری برای فارغ تحصیل ها خیلی خوبه، ظرفیت ها هم نصف نمیشه و استرس کمتر

----------


## S.akbari

> یعنی دو بار کنکور میدن و یه بار انتخاب رشته؟ اینجوری خیلی خوبه، ظرفیت ها هم نصف نمیشه و استرس کمتر


فعلا اینا همش گمانه زنیه هیچی معلوم نیست میتونه دو تا انتخاب رشته بشه یکی مهر یکی بهمن

----------


## reza333

> یعنی دو بار کنکور میدن و یه بار انتخاب رشته؟ اینجوری برای فارغ تحصیل ها خیلی خوبه، ظرفیت ها هم نصف نمیشه و استرس کمتر


*
بله دوبار کنکور میدی و یک بار انتخاب رشته .....اما نکته اش اینجاست دانش اموزها باید همون کنکور تیر قبول بشن ، اگر کنکوری دی باشی یعنی پشت موندی ، فرض کن همین امسال دی کنکور داشته باشیم برای کنکوریهای 1401 .....خب دانش اموز کنکوری 1401 باید با  همین کنکور تیر قبولیشو بگیره  ولی اگر قبول نشد میشه پشت کنکوری یه کنکور دی میده یه کنکور تیر سال بعد . یعنی کنکور دی  یعنی همه ی جماعت پشت کنکوری ، توش دانش اموز دوازدهم نداریم.

شاید بهتر باشه این جوری بگیم اگر یکی دانش اموز باشه بلافاصله کنکور قبول بشه ، یک کنکور تیر بیشتر نداشته .
ولی اگر یکی پشت کنکوری بشه و بمونه برای پذیرش سال بعد ، دو تا کنکور احتمالا داده ، یکی دی یکی هم تیر .
**

البته حالت های دیگه ای رو هم میشه در نظر گرفت که یه دانش اموز هم بتونه دو کنکور بده که مثلا بیان بگن دانش اموزای دوازدهمی هر سال بیان دی ماه همون سال کنکور بدن ولو اینکه سوابق تحصیلی دوازدهمشون هنوز تکمیل نشده چون نهایی دوازدهم رو ندادن و صرفا درصد های کنکور دی رو در نظر بگیرن و بعد از کنکور تیر بیان سوابق تحصیلی دوازدهم رو هم برای کنکور دی اعمال کنن که اگر چه کاملا شدنیست ولی فوق العاده مسخره است .

**اینا صرفا برداشت هایییه که از حرفای این حضرات میشه داشت و کلا هم این طور سیستم دو کنکوری عادلانه نیست .*

----------


## S.akbari

اونایی که ۱۴۰۱ کنکورشونو دادن لطفا یه انتخاب رشته خوب انجام بدین که بر حسب علاقه باشه و البته در نظر گرفتن شرایط ببینید که اگر پشت کنکور بمونید چه سختی هایی باهاش هست برای امسال پس فرصت خوب امسال از دست ندید مگر این که واقعا عاشق یه رشته خاص باشید و توانایی هندل کردن این فشارهای سنگین روانی سوای درس خوندن خودتونو داشته باشید

----------


## shansy

*بچه ها یه توضیح میدین ب من؟

مثلاً دی برگزار شه یعنی نصف کتاب میاد؟ یا مثلا باید تا دی کل کتابا جمع شه؟
 اصلا نمیفهمم یعنی چی یکی منو روشن کنه*

----------


## Rubiker

> *بچه ها یه توضیح میدین ب من؟
> 
> مثلاً دی برگزار شه یعنی نصف کتاب میاد؟ یا مثلا باید تا دی کل کتابا جمع شه؟������������
>  اصلا نمیفهمم یعنی چی یکی منو روشن کنه������*


خیر کنکورها از کل کتاب هست
ولی هنوز صراحتا مشخص نکردن دی امسال کنکور هست یا منظورشون از سال آینده اس. یعنی این آدمهای نامسلمون حتی دانش آموزان و اولیا رو قابل نمی دونن یه خبر صریح بدن

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> خیر کنکورها از کل کتاب هست
> ولی هنوز صراحتا مشخص نکردن دی امسال کنکور هست یا منظورشون از سال آینده اس. یعنی این آدمهای نامسلمون حتی دانش آموزان و اولیا رو قابل نمی دونن یه خبر صریح بدن


من اهمیتی به این خبر ندادم . اخه منبعش مشخص نیست. ایسنا واسه کی مهمه اخه. من یکی دو تا پیج کنکوری رو یحتمل چک میکنم. اونجا هم خبری نبود. پیشنهادم نادیده گرفتن و صبر کردنه. اهمیتی به این اخبار پوچ و مسخره ندید بچه ها

----------


## Rubiker

> من اهمیتی به این خبر ندادم . اخه منبعش مشخص نیست. ایسنا واسه کی مهمه اخه. من یکی دو تا پیج کنکوری رو یحتمل چک میکنم. اونجا هم خبری نبود. پیشنهادم نادیده گرفتن و صبر کردنه. اهمیتی به این اخبار پوچ و مسخره ندید


بلی بلی درست می فرمایید

----------


## S.akbari

> مطمئن باش اینا هنوز تکلیف شون با خودشون مشخص نیست، خبر به این مهمی رو باید لا به لای خبر اعلام نتایج اولیه 1401 بدن؟ یعنی سازمان سنجش که به ظاهر تمام و کمال جزئیات اجرایی این مصوبه رو میدونه نمیتونه بیاد یه خبر رسمی تو سایت خودش درج کنه؟ صحت این مصاحبه ها به اندازه همون مصاحبه ای از پورعباسه که بهمن پارسال گفت: " کنکور 1403 هوشمند و ماهی یک بار برگزار می شود " یا چرا راه دور بریم: اونجا که یک ماه پیش گفت: " *قسم می خورم* دسترسی به سوالات، قبل از آزمون امسال اتفاق نیفتاد! "


حتی خودشونم هیچی نمی دونن بعد بعضی بچه ها با دو تا مصاحبه از یه مقامی که یه پستی داره کلی تفسیر می کنن یک سال پیش این طرح توسط روحانی امضا زده شد از اون موقع نتونستن رو جزییاتش کار کنن حالا ببینیم با این یه ماه مشکلشون حل میشه که بعید می دونم این مصوبه حداقل ۵ تا مشکل عمده داره

----------


## saeed_dal

از نظر من در شهریور دنبال بهانه خواهند بود که یک سال اجرای مصوبه رو به تعویق بندازن به دو دلیل:
1-به مهمترین هدفشون ک ثبت نام حداکثری در مدارس غیرانتفاعی هست رسیدن
2- فقط 9 ماه فرصت دارن که ابهامات بی شمار مصوبه رو هر چند غیرعادلانه هم شده حل کنن که انگار زمان خیلی کمی هست این نه ماه
بارها نشون دادن مسیولان براشون عدالت مهم نیست مثلا اگر لازم باشد نظام قدیمی و جدیدی رو باهم می سنجن حتی اگه مفاد امتحانیشون فرق داشته باشد اما الکی از توجیهات غیر کارشناسانه برای برای اجرایات خودشون استفاده میکنن اما ظلم بر داوطلبان میشود و می دانیم 9 ماه برای این چیزا و اگه این جور ناعادلانه بخوان اجراش کنن کافیه اما مشکل از جایی شروع میشه که برخی ها سابقه تحصیلی ندارن مثلا فارغ التحصیلان قبل 84 و تعدادشون کمتر از 30 هزار تا هم نیست حالا شورای سنجش در مورد این افراد چالش دارد و چند راه حل پیش روی خود میبیند
راه اول: اینکه از کلیه دروس اجبار به شرکت در امتحان نهایی کنن
راه دوم: فقط در دروس عمومی اجبار به شرکت در امتحان نهایی کنن
راه سوم: بگن کلا نمره شما نمره کنکوره
چون میدانیم مسیولان راحت طلب هستن سعی میکنن راه حل سوم رو تا زمانی که امکاناتشان جور شود انتخاب کنن (هر چند میدانیم شدیدا ناعادلانه هست حتی این افراد از معدل بیست هم جلوترن چون ارزش تراز کنکور بیشترع) اما این راه حل با مشکلی رو برو هست اینکه امسال عمومی ها هم حذف شدن در این صورت نمی شود که بدون نمره عمومی با بقیه مقایسه شوند حالا می رن سراغ راه حل دوم یا اول (اصولا راه دوم براشون اولویت خواهد داشت) در این صورت اگه از غیر قانونی بودن اجبار به شرکت در امتحانات بگذریم (چون عطف ماسبق میشه اما میدانیم اینا که براشون مهم نیس قانون و راحت میگذرن از روش) مشکل اساسی اونا اینجاست که اگر داوطلبان فاقد سابقه تحصیلی رو اجبار کنن به شرکت مجدد در امتحان امسال جمعیت دانش آموزان که میخوان نهایی بدن چند برابر سال های قبل می شود و خودشونم میدونن امکانات اولیه این کار رو ندارن لا اقل برای 9 ماه آینده (و تنها دو نوبت دی و خرداد) ندارن اگرم بخوان امتحان بگیرن و بدون اندیشه وارد این چالش شوند آنقدر از دستشون در خواهد رفت که دی ماه رسانه ها پر خواهند شد از گزارش تقلبها در امتحان نهایی و با توجه به حساسیت افکار عمومی به این قضیه کل مصوبه اگه تا اون موقع دوام آورده باشد دیگر اون موقع از پا خواهد افتاد و برای همین شهریور دنبال بهانه خواهند بود که بگن یکسال تعویق انداختیم و کل مصوبه رو از نابودی نجات بدن اینجوری

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*جا داره بگم هعب دا...

معلوم نی با خودشون چن چندن

اگر قرار بر اجراشه خب لامصبا این آیین نامه رو زودتر بدین تموم شه بره

اگرم قرار نیست اجرا کنین خب بگین چیکار کنیم

البته به نظر خودم اولین کنکور تیر 1402 و بعدش دیماه 1402 هست

ولی نظر ما کی مهم بوده این دومیش باشه :/
*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *جا داره بگم هعب دا...
> 
> معلوم نی با خودشون چن چندن
> 
> اگر قرار بر اجراشه خب لامصبا این آیین نامه رو زودتر بدین تموم شه بره
> 
> اگرم قرار نیست اجرا کنین خب بگین چیکار کنیم
> 
> البته به نظر خودم اولین کنکور تیر 1402 و بعدش دیماه 1402 هست
> ...


امروز پورعباس مصاحبه کرده گفته اولین ازمون نیمه دوم دی ماه امسال هست

----------


## Landling

*اینجوری ترمیم کلا مالیده میشه .
این پورعباسم یه چیزی میزنه قبل مصاحبه*

----------


## Powerfullll

پس ترمیم معدل چی میشه؟ اگر دی ماه کنکور برگزار بشه یعنی دیگه فرصت ترمیم نداریم؟ یا مجبوریم هر جور شده شهریور ترمیم کنیم؟

----------


## Powerfullll

یادمه وسطای سال بود سبطی توی کانالش یه ویس گذاشت گفت من نظرم این بوده که دو کنکور برگزار کنن و ورودی های مهر رو از نیمه دومی ها یعنی ورودی های بهمن جدا کنند . البته بماند که با بقیه مصوبه (تاثیر قطعی و حذف عمومی و ...) مخالف بود اما من فکر میکردم اگر دوبار کنکور برگزار بشه یه همچین چیزی که سبطی گفته مدنظرشونه . حالا اما نمیفهمم اگر قرار باشه پذیرش یکبار انجام بشه اصلا فلسفه دوتا کنکور دادن چیه  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## reza333

*اقای پور عباس مصاحبه کرده گفته دی ماه همین امسال کنکور اول 1402 برگزار میشه .

الان معلوم نیست دانش اموزان هم جزوش هستن یا نه چون بحث تراز سوابق تحصیلی دوازدهمشون هنوز تکمیل نمیشه  تا نهایی های خرداد . ولی احتمال زیاد دانش اموزها هم میتونن شرکت کنن و فقط درصدهایی که توی کنکور زدن توی کارنامه ی کنکور دی بیاد . 

نکته اول : ایشون گفته داوطلب نتیجه** یکی از این دو کنکورش** رو به دلخواهش انتخاب میکنه . پس عملا کنکوریا  مجبورا همه دو کنکور بدن چون کسی خبر نداره اگر کنکور اول خیلی رتبه ی خوبی اورد ، بقیه رقبا توی کنکور دومی ممکنه ترازشون باز از اون بهتر بشه و رتبه ی کلی اون رو تنزل بده . عملا همه باید دو کنکور بدن .

**نکته ی دوم : کنکور 1402 بسیار کنکور شلوغی خواهد بود ، چون خیلی خیلی از کنکوریهای 1401 به هوای کنکور دی ماه امسال رغبت چندانی به انتخاب رشته نخواهند داشت و بیشتر از هر سال پشت کنکوری خواهیم داشت

**نکته ی سوم : ترمیم معدل دی تعداد خیلی کمی شرکت خواهند کرد و همه میندازن یا ترمیم شهریور یا ترمیم خرداد.

نکته ی چهارم : کلاس دروس عمومی چه کلاسای مدرسه چه کلاسای بیرون مدرسه مثل موسسات انلاین به شدت میره تو حاشیه و همه فقط میچسبن به دروس اختصاصی برای کنکور دی . عمومیا رو دایورت میکنن از بهمن .  ضربه ی خیلی بزرگی زدن به دروس عمومی و معلمای مدرسه که عمومی درس میدن . طرف سر کلاس فارسی کتاب تست زیست یا ریاضش و میخونه . معلمای عمومی از این صحنه ها از حالا خیلی بیشتر و بیشتر از قبل خواهند دید. شوخی نیست . کنکوره.

**نکته ی اخر و مهمترین : اینجور سیستم دو کنکوری بسیار ناعادلانه و ظالمانست .بسیار. خاک بر سر طراحانش . حقشه تجمع گسترده ای بشه برای لغوش ولی خب همچین غیرت و همتی رو نمی بینم و شاید الان دیگه زمانش هم برای 1402 ها نیست .*

----------


## _Hamid_

*پیش بینی من :
کنکور اول دی ماه 1401 برگزار میشه ، دانش آموزان هم شرکت میکنن ، فارغ التحصیل ها هم خب قاعدتا میتونن شرکت کنن ، یک یا دو ماه بعد کارنامه این کنکور بارگذاری میشه واسه دانش آموزان بدون سوابق تحصیلی کارنامه میاد واسه فارغ التحصیل ها هم با سوابق تحصیلی قبلی ، اما امتحانات ترمیم دی ماه رو واسه فارغ التحصیل ها منظور میکنن (چون پروسه کارنامه اولیه کنکور حداقل یک ماه یعنی تا بهمن طول میکشه ، کنکور اول هم واسه اینکه با امتحانات نهایی ترمیم و امتحانات نوبت اول دوازدهمی ها تداخل نداشته باشه میفته آخر دی ماه یعنی بعد امتحان ها ، خب تو این فاصله یک ماهه نتایج ترمیم معدل فارغ التحصیل ها واسه دی ماه هم میاد و واسشون منظور میشه) 
دانش آموز ها هم یک کارنامه خام اولیه دریافت میکنن و بعد از امتحانات نهایی خرداد ، این کارنامه با امتحانات نهایی ترکیب میشه و کارنامه اصلی دی ماه حساب میشه
کنکور دی ماه هم واسه تداخل نداشتن با امتحان ها 29 و 30 دی برگزار میشه یعنی از امروز تا کنکور دی ماه کم تر از 6 ماه یا دقیق تر بخوام بگم 170 روز فرصت هست !*

----------


## Rubiker

خلاصه مصاحبه پوری جان:
ثبت نام می کنیم، آزمون می گیریم بعد به داوطلب میگیم به سوالات جواب بده، کیک میدیم ساندیس میدیم، نتیجه آزمون رو میگیم بهشون

----------


## Powerfullll

:Yahoo (20):  واقعا ۲ بار گوش دادم مصاحبه اش رو چیز بیشتر از اینایی که گفتی دستگیرم نشد . هرچند شک دارم همون کیک و ساندیس رو هم بدن  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  
حتی یه جا احساس کردم سابقه تحصیلی رو با کنکور داره قاطی میکنه . یه جا هم گفت کنکور دوبار در سال دی یا ""فکر میکنم "" تیر ماه برگزار بشه . یکی نیست بگه اخه ما یه لنگه پا معطل تو شدیم که بری مصاحبه کنی و بازم مطمعن نباشی؟! بگی فکر میکنمم؟

----------


## Meti81

من الان نفهمیدم 
الان من دی کنکور بدم نتیجه اش بهمن میاد یا مرداد ؟ 
بالفرض که بهمن بیاد همون بهمن میرم دانشگاه یا مهر ۱۴۰۲ ؟

----------


## Niki - 402

> امروز پورعباس مصاحبه کرده گفته اولین ازمون نیمه دوم دی ماه امسال هست


 :Yahoo (21):  
چجوری ما که هنوز تازه میریم دوازدهم و نهایی ندادیم و مباحثو کامل نکردیم قراره نیمه دوم دی ازمون بدیم ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اینجوری که فقط پشت کنکوریا میتونن شرکت کنن  :Yahoo (21): 
چرا نمیخوان قبول کنن که مصوبشون ب کل ایراد داره؟
تاثیر معدل از ی طرف 
برداشتن عمومیا از ی طرف
الانم که این.  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا بد که نمیشه دو بار کنکور بدیم ولی حداقل ی جوری منطقی بیاین همه چیو مشخص کنین  :Yahoo (21): 
وقتی هنوز نمیدونن میتونن این مصوبه رو قطعی کنن یا ن چرا نمیندازنش برا سالای بعد؟  :Yahoo (21): 
بابا ولمون کنین دیگه اه -_-

----------


## Rubiker

طرف اومده مصاحبه کنه که ابهامات بر طرف شه
قشنگ ابهامات شد چند برابر!!
مردک بی نوا چقدرم با احتیاط و ترس مصاحبه می کرد

----------


## reza333

> طرف اومده مصاحبه کنه که ابهامات بر طرف شه
> قشنگ ابهامات شد چند برابر!!
> مردک بی نوا چقدرم با احتیاط و ترس مصاحبه می کرد


*این پور عباس فقط یک برده ی به تمام معناست . به نظر دچار اختلال گفتار هم هست . یه دوره گفتار درمانی باید بره .
قبل کنکور توی برنامه ی تهران 20 ازش پرسیدن نظر خودت راجع به این مصوبه چیه اقای پور عباس ؟؟ گفت من نظر کارشناسیمو به شورا گفتم توی تلویزیون نمیگم . !!! یعنی من یه برده هستم که نظرمو به اربابم  ( شورا ) گفتم ولی به توی تلویزیون نمیگم. فقط اربابم . اربابم منو رئیس سنجش کرده و گفته فقط طبق دستورات ما حرف میزنی . تو یه برده ای و حتی اجازه نداری ازادانه نظر شخصیت رو اظهار کنی . البته اینا بالاتر از پور عباس به بردگی گرفتن ، جناب رئییس دولت ، دیگه این پیرمرد که جای خود دارد. *

----------


## VahidT

> *طبق مصاحبه ی خبرگزار ایرنا ، معاون امور آزمون های سازمان سنجش خاطرنشان کرد: آزمون سراسری سال آینده در دو نوبت همانند روال گذشته برگزار می شود که نوبت اول در هفته آخر دی ماه و نوبت دوم در تیرماه خواهد بود.
> 
> لینک اصل مصاحبه :
> **نتایج اولیه کنکور هفته آینده اعلام می‌شود/آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۲ در دو نوبت دی و تیرماه*
> 
> *
> به نظر کنکور اول 1402 ، اخر دی ماه همین امسال برگزار میشه .*


بعید میدونم زیر ساخت هاشو داشته باشن که دوباره همین دی ماه کنکور برگزار کنن 
یحتمل برای سال بعد این مصوبه اجرا بشه ...

----------


## alibestfriend

> واقعا ۲ بار گوش دادم مصاحبه اش رو چیز بیشتر از اینایی که گفتی دستگیرم نشد . هرچند شک دارم همون کیک و ساندیس رو هم بدن  
> حتی یه جا احساس کردم سابقه تحصیلی رو با کنکور داره قاطی میکنه . یه جا هم گفت کنکور دوبار در سال دی یا ""فکر میکنم "" تیر ماه برگزار بشه . یکی نیست بگه اخه ما یه لنگه پا معطل تو شدیم که بری مصاحبه کنی و بازم مطمعن نباشی؟! بگی فکر میکنمم؟



*مگه ایشون فکر هم می کنن*

----------


## Ati_zareii

خب فرض بگیریم که پشت کنکوری ها تونستن شرکت کنن ، کی باید وارد دانشگاه بشن در صورت قبولی ، یعنی باید نزدیک هفت ماه باید تا اول مهر صبر کنن؟

----------


## Rubiker

اگه مثلا بخوان اجرا کنن و دی آزمون باشه فک کنم برنامه آزمونای آزمایشی هم دو مدل بشه. یکی تا دی یکی تا تیر
اونوقت اونایی که دی آماده شدند و آزمون دادند و نتونستند و تصمیم دارن تیر هم آزمون بدن چجوری از وسط آزمونای اون یکی گروه وارد برنامه شن
ینی یه چیزی دادن بیرون که از راهی وارد میشی قشنگ برات هزاران هزار ابهام جدید ایجاد میشه

----------


## Dean

وضعیتی شده که سگگگگ صاحابشو نمیشناسه

----------


## farzaddd

تنها چیزی که مطمئنم کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲ ****** رفتن،بعد لغوش میکنن
خودشونم نمیدونن چیکار میکنن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

منطقی اینه که کنکور دی ماه همین امسال برگزار شه چون فقط یه ورودی داریم کسی که دی ماه کنکور میده ورودی ۱۴۰۲ هستش کسی که تیر ماه کنکور بده هم ورودی ۱۴۰۲ هست ولی اگر کنکور بیفته دی ۱۴۰۲ دیگه عملا میشه ورودی ۱۴۰۳ 
حالا باز معلوم نیست برای هر ورودی دارن دو کنکور برگزار میکنن یا کلا دو کنکور همینجوری دارن برگزار میکنن میره بدون هدفی

----------


## reza333

> منطقی اینه که کنکور دی ماه همین امسال برگزار شه چون فقط یه ورودی داریم کسی که دی ماه کنکور میده ورودی ۱۴۰۲ هستش کسی که تیر ماه کنکور بده هم ورودی ۱۴۰۲ هست ولی اگر کنکور بیفته دی ۱۴۰۲ دیگه عملا میشه ورودی ۱۴۰۳ 
> حالا باز معلوم نیست برای هر ورودی دارن دو کنکور برگزار میکنن یا کلا دو کنکور همینجوری دارن برگزار میکنن میره بدون هدفی


*خب بعد تکلیف دانش اموزای دوازدهمی چی میشه ؟  اگر همین دی 1401 کنکور باشه ، تقریبا تمام مدارس کشور دروس مدرسه رو زودتر از عید تموم نمی کنن . تازه خیلیا که تا اواسط اردیبهشت هم ممکنه طول بکشه . اون موقع چطوری قراره یه دانش اموز سال دوازدهمی دی بیاد کنکور بده ؟؟؟ مگه میشه گفت دانش اموزا بیان فقط پایه و ترم اول دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن و پشت کنکوریا هر سه سال کامل. ؟

مگر این که کنکور دی ماه  برای همه ی کنکوریا چه دانش اموز چه پشت کنکوری مباحث دهم و یازدهم و ترم اول دوازدهم باشه که البته یه جورایی ناجوریه . دی این جوری باشه ولی تیر مباحث کامل سه سال باشه*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *خب بعد تکلیف دانش اموزای دوازدهمی چی میشه ؟  اگر همین دی 1401 کنکور باشه ، تقریبا تمام مدارس کشور دروس مدرسه رو زودتر از عید تموم نمی کنن . تازه خیلیا که تا اواسط اردیبهشت هم ممکنه طول بکشه . اون موقع چطوری قراره یه دانش اموز سال دوازدهمی دی بیاد کنکور بده ؟؟؟ مگه میشه گفت دانش اموزا بیان فقط پایه و ترم اول دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن و پشت کنکوریا هر سه سال کامل. ؟
> 
> مگر این که کنکور دی ماه هم برای همه ی کنکوریا چه دانش اموز چه پشت کنکوری مباحث دهم و یازدهم و ترم اول دوازدهم باشه که البته یه جورایی ناجوریه . دی این جوری باشه ولی تیر مباحث کامل سه سال باشه*


حالا این یک مشکله که حلش نکردن ، مشکل بعدی نداشتن سوابق تحصیلی برای دوازدهمی هاست ! تازه واسه پشت کنکوری هایی که دی ماه ترمیم میکنن هم اوضاع مشخص نشده !

----------


## R64

این مصوبه تهش لغو میشه

----------


## Mahdis79

> *خب بعد تکلیف دانش اموزای دوازدهمی چی میشه ؟  اگر همین دی 1401 کنکور باشه ، تقریبا تمام مدارس کشور دروس مدرسه رو زودتر از عید تموم نمی کنن . تازه خیلیا که تا اواسط اردیبهشت هم ممکنه طول بکشه . اون موقع چطوری قراره یه دانش اموز سال دوازدهمی دی بیاد کنکور بده ؟؟؟ مگه میشه گفت دانش اموزا بیان فقط پایه و ترم اول دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن و پشت کنکوریا هر سه سال کامل. ؟
> 
> مگر این که کنکور دی ماه  برای همه ی کنکوریا چه دانش اموز چه پشت کنکوری مباحث دهم و یازدهم و ترم اول دوازدهم باشه که البته یه جورایی ناجوریه . دی این جوری باشه ولی تیر مباحث کامل سه سال باشه*


مثل ازمون ارشد که اردیبهشته
یعنی وقتی که هنوز دانشجوها لیسانسشون رو نگرفتن ازمون ارشد میدن
شاید کنکور سراسریم اینطوری بشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Rubiker

> مثل ازمون ارشد که اردیبهشته
> یعنی وقتی که هنوز دانشجوها لیسانسشون رو نگرفتن ازمون ارشد میدن
> شاید کنکور سراسریم اینطوری بشه


عزیز این قیاس مع الفارقه
تو آزمون ارشد شما درسایی رو آزمون میدین که شاید اصلا تو دوره دانشگاه پاس نکردین (مثل تغییر رشته) و شما قبلا باید اونارو آماده می کردین، ینی تدریس دانشگاه برای یادگیری و شرکت در آزمون نقشش کمرنگه اما تو دبیرستان اینطوری نیست. تدریس کتاب در یادگیری و آمادگی نقش پررنگتری داره

----------


## imgh_zl

جالب اینه اومدن تاریخ برگزاریم دادن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza333

> جالب اینه اومدن تاریخ برگزاریم دادن


*این کنکور توی دی ماه به نظر من نهایتا یک یا دو سال برگزار بشه . بعد که ببینن چه جوری گند زدن به مدارس عادی و سیستم اموزش پرورش این کنکور دوم رو هم میندازن یا توی تابستون یا هم اصلا دو تا کنکور مستقلش میکنن برای ورودی مهر و بهمن . الان امسال بهنظر من خیلی از دوازدهمیا  دیگه مدرسه نخواهند رفت ، به خصوص مدارس غیر انتفاعی یه پولی میدن به مدیران مدرسه و بعد هم میشینن توی خونه برای کنکور میخونن . قبلا هم بوده ولی الان خیلی بیشتتر میشه .*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


مثل ازمون ارشد که اردیبهشته
یعنی وقتی که هنوز دانشجوها لیسانسشون رو نگرفتن ازمون ارشد میدن
شاید کنکور سراسریم اینطوری بشه


اینا پیش خودشون گفتن چه کنیم چه نکنیم بیاین به بچه های ارشدم استرس بدیم کلکسیون تکمیل بشه
احمقا*

----------

